# المكتبة



## Fadie (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*اقترح نضيف منتدى للكتب*

*هلك شعبى لعدم المعرفة*

*هو4:6*​


----------



## ++menooo++ (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*يا فادى يا جامد*
*طالعلى هههههههههه*
*اوافق و بشده*


----------



## Fadie (4 أكتوبر 2006)

> *يا فادى يا جامد
> طالعلى هههههههههه*
> *اوافق و بشده*


 
تلميذك يا ريس


----------



## نونو 25 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*انا متحمس للفكره ومستعد للمشاركة *


----------



## My Rock (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*منتدى للمنتدى ام صفحة للكتب؟*
*و أين يتم ادراجه تحت اي منتدى؟*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## نونو 25 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*توضيح*

انا ارى ان قسم الكتب يكون عبارة  مكان لنشر الكتب بمختلف انواعها وذلك بعمل اسكان لها ( مسح ضوئى )  او اذا كانت لدى المشارك نسخة وورد  او كانت لديه نسخة من النت من اى مو قع اخر  .


----------



## Fadie (17 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى الحبيب ماى روك اقصد صفحة للكتب اعذرنى على الخطأ الفنى

اما القسم فانا اثق فى حسن اختيارك



> انا ارى ان قسم الكتب يكون عبارة مكان لنشر الكتب بمختلف انواعها وذلك بعمل اسكان لها ( مسح ضوئى ) او اذا كانت لدى المشارك نسخة وورد او كانت لديه نسخة من النت من اى مو قع اخر .


 
عندى على الجهاز مكتبة كبيرة جداااااااا و كل يوم بجيب كتب جديدة و بعملها كتب ألكترونية غير الوورد غير البى دى اف

فى حاجات كتير اوى ممكن تنفعنا فعلا

و شكرا لأستجابتك يا زعيم


----------



## ++menooo++ (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*ممكن كمنتدى يعنى نعمل موضوع بأسم الكتاب و نطبع فيه الكتاب او ممكن الكتب الصغيره نكتبها بنفسنا و فى ناس بيعملوا كتب بالفعل بنفسهم ممكن يضيفوها بس مش فاهم ايه تقصد بالموضوع التانى*
*



منتدى للمنتدى ام صفحة للكتب؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*ممكن نفتح صفحة للكتب*
*انا بحاول اضيف مكتبة الكترونية و منها اعطي التصاريح بالتحميل*
*شغال فيها...*


----------



## Fadie (18 أكتوبر 2006)

ربنا يقويك


----------



## نونو 25 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*الى وصل موضوع قسم الكتب ؟ *


----------



## My Rock (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*لسة بعده في مسألة التطوير... اذا محتاجيه جدا يا اخ فادي ممكن نفتح قسم بدل السكريبت و تتفضل انت بأدارته...*


----------



## Fadie (28 نوفمبر 2006)

مفيش مشكلة افعل ما تراه حسنا


----------



## My Rock (28 نوفمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> مفيش مشكلة افعل ما تراه حسنا


 
طيب حبيبي نتكلم اكثر على الخاص

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 نوفمبر 2006)

+++ سلام المسيح معاكم +++
انا متحمس للفكرة ساشارك بكل مكتبتي ربنا معاكم سلام و نعمة


----------

